# Treating Ich



## jotrimble23 (May 28, 2007)

Hey, i had an outbreak of ich in my tank recently.. unfortunately my shovelnose catfish and iridescent shark didn't survive (they were the only ones in there, 55 gallon). i tried treating it with NochICH (malachite green stuff) but it didnt seem to work he had it pretty bad. Anyway, after tossing the fish i cleaned the thank out, sprayed the gravel with a hose in my backyard and after a few days letting it all dry out, i filled my tank up with hot water and am keeping the heat on 86+ fahrenheit... does this sound like it will get rid of the ICH infestation? if everything is cleaned and i let the water sit for a few days...


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I treat ich with nothing more than heat and a little extra salt. 88-90* with extra air.


----------



## jotrimble23 (May 28, 2007)

for how long do you keep these temperatures up? i'm considering putting 'dummy' fish in there just to check if theres another easy outbreak but i doubt it.. it's been at 86+ (cheap thermometer) for about three days now..


----------



## jotrimble23 (May 28, 2007)

does anyone know how long the ich lasts at high temperatures without any fish to feed on?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I would leave it at least 2 weeks... I normally keep my main tanks at 86* anyway though.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

Ich links...
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/fwich.htm
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php
http://aquafacts.net/components/com_mambowiki/index.php/Ich


----------

